# 100% Palm oil soap



## Cuckoo Bananas (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm still using up a bunch of old stuff I got from ages ago and looks like I will have more palm oil left once I've used up all my other oils. Has anyone else made 100% CP Palm oil soap and how did it turn out? I'm pretty sure I've bought 100% PO soap before in the past but it wasn't CP stuff, it was just supermarket soap.


----------



## Woodi (Sep 16, 2011)

There was a 'one-oil only' soap swap a few years ago, and I received a bar in my package....
my impression:
Very hard bar, little fluffy lather but good stable lather. I rather liked it, but for a cheap and easy soap, I prefer half and half olive oil, palm.
Remember "Palmolive soap"? (palm + olive).

Why not make a small batch and see how you like it? let us know your results.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 16, 2011)

Check this out: http://www.zensoaps.com/singleoil.htm


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks - they were great replies and the link was fantastic!


----------



## Nikobee (Sep 17, 2011)

What an amazing resource Judy!  Thanks


----------



## Soaplady22 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link!! Fascinating - I feel some experimenting coming on!!


----------

